# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Hỏi ngu về biến tần

## Tuancoi

Các cao thủ cho em hỏi ngu 1 câu: Em dùng biến tần đầu vào 3 pha, 220 V, đầu ra cũng 3 pha 220V. Dùng điện 1 pha 220V và chạy cho con spinder 3 pha 380V ( công xuất thì phù Hợp)  Thì việc sử dụng các thông số ko phù hợp như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì đến chất lượng của việc điều khiển tốc độ,  momen của biến tần không?  và ảnh hưởng gì đến tuổi thọ của biến tần và động cơ không. Thanks!

----------


## CKD

Motor bị thiếu công suất thôi.. còn lại không vấn đề gì hết.

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanks.! Bác. Bác có thể phân tích rỏ hơn việc dùng điện 1 pha 220V cho biến tần 3 pha 220V là ko có vấn đề gì đc ko?

----------


## CKD

> Thanks.! Bác. Bác có thể phân tích rỏ hơn việc dùng điện 1 pha 220V cho biến tần 3 pha 220V là ko có vấn đề gì đc ko?


Cái này thì có bàn nhiều rồi mà.
Cơ bản thì 3 pha vào thì nó cũng chỉnh lưu thành DC, do dó về lý thuyết là 1 pha vào cũng vậy. Tất nhiên có những hạn chế.. nhưng mức độ ảnh hưởng không nghiêm trọng, sử dụng vẫn Ok.

----------

phamtinh1987

----------


## Tuancoi

Ai Cha! Có bàn rùi à. Mình tìm trong mục biến tần này ko thấy có. Bạn cho mình cái link đc ko. Mình cần có lời giải thích có định lượng,  sợ đồ, thông số rỏ ràng để giải thích lại cho khách hàng

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu bác muốn rõ như vậy thì mỗi loại hiệu gì , bác chịu khó down load tài liệu của chính con đó về do tìm sẽ có đầy đủ thông số, ai trên đây cũng làm thế.

----------


## Tuancoi

> nếu bác muốn rõ như vậy thì mỗi loại hiệu gì , bác chịu khó down load tài liệu của chính con đó về do tìm sẽ có đầy đủ thông số, ai trên đây cũng làm thế.


Vâng! Mình đã down 1 vài loại về nghiện cứu tìm tòi, nghiện cứu nhưng cũng thấy lạ là ko thấy có nhà san xuất nào đề cập đến vấn đề này

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CKD

Rất ít VFD có option và hướng dẩn để cừa dùng 1 phase & dùng 3 phase. Vì như thế sẽ không tối ưu.
Còn việc chúng ta dùng và dùng được là việc của chúng ta. Nhà sản xuất không khuyến khích sử dụng như vậy. Và chúng ta sử dụng thì phải chấp nhận các rủi ro nếu có. Như đã nói.. các rủi ro (chắc chắn có) đó có thể tạm chấp nhận và với nhu cầu thông thường khó phát hiện ra.

Việc bạn bán và chuyển giao cho người khác sử dụng thì cơ bản:
- Test kiểm tra trước khi bàn giao. Chạy Ok thì khách hàng Ok thôi mà.. vì nói dong nói dài khách cũng không thể hiểu nổi.
- Chế độ bảo hành hậu mãi nếu có sẽ làm cho khách hàng tin tưởng hơn.

Còn thông số thì rất nhiều thông số có liên quan có thể phải tính đến. Có nhiều ý kiến cho rằng khi dùng ở 1 pha (trên thiết bị 3 pha có chỉnh lưu) thì công suất sẽ giảm 20-30%.. Mình cho là ý kiến này mang tính chủ quan.. và tăng độ an toàn cho thiết bị, giảm thiểu rủi ro chứ chưa qua tính toán hoặc kiểm nghiệm nào.
Kể cả việc mod (thêm, bớt linh kiện gì đó) khuyến cáo là không áp dụng cho người không rành về điện. Vì có thể lợi bất cập hại, có thể gây nguy hiểm cho chính bản thân.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Tuancoi

Khà khà!  Cảm ơn bác CkD nhé! Làm phiền các cao thủ zòi.

----------

